# How many words are on a kindle page?



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

Hi,

I am just curious how kindle deals with page counts. I wrote a 54,000 word novel and it is listed on Kindle at 204 pages on my product description page. Does that seem pretty standard? I was hoping it would come out a bit longer than that.


----------



## Monique (Jul 31, 2010)

That's about right. Roughly 275 words per page-ish.


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

Monique said:


> That's about right. Roughly 275 words per page-ish.


Oh okay. I was hoping it would be more like 250 pages. But, I guess if that is right, then it is right  LOL.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Anyone have a clue why Calibre would replace quote marks with the letters g and h...

it's nuts


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

geronl said:


> Anyone have a clue why Calibre would replace quote marks with the letters g and h...
> 
> it's nuts


I wish I could help. But, I have never had that happen.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Instead of generic maybe I should tell it to make the mobi for Kindle and see what happens


----------



## kevin armstrong (May 6, 2015)

I thought the average 'kindle' page is around 300 words.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

dragontucker said:


> I wish I could help. But, I have never had that happen.


Apparently a unicode problem. I clicked "select all" and made sure it was all the same font and did it again, and it works.


----------



## JR. (Dec 10, 2014)

My last book averages 306 words per page.


----------



## Sasha Clementine (Apr 7, 2016)

I have a 60,000-word book that shows as 175 pages. (?)


----------



## R H Auslander (Dec 14, 2015)

My novel is roughly 352,000 words and shows at 874 pages. Figures to 400 words per page on Kindle.


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

As you can already see, this is a problem that has confounded sages since time immemorial. There's literally over a 100-word spread on this figure. You'll go mad if you try and nail it down.

We can tell you that it depends on format and the content in your ebook. We can't tell you specifically what impacts different design decisions will have on your lengths. It's all extremely opaque.


----------



## Gentleman Zombie (May 30, 2011)

Sasha Clementine said:


> I have a 60,000-word book that shows as 175 pages. (?)


This happens occasionally - I've never heard a satisfactory reason as to why. I would try uploading the file again - or comb through KB and look for tips on formatting etc..

Another option is to publish a print version. CreateSpace will provide a more accurate page count to your book's sales page (i.e. based on actual print pages). Based on advice I received.. I'll now publish a standard paperback first - and then upload the kindle version. KDP will automatically link the two books together.


----------



## geronl (May 7, 2015)

Sasha Clementine said:


> I have a 60,000-word book that shows as 175 pages. (?)


That's about the same as my 44,000-word book shows, even though my 42,000-word book shows as 203-pages... weird.


----------



## Hasbeen (Aug 13, 2013)

I use the 275 words per page to determine how many pages the book should contain before I upload. I have yet to be right and been off by a lot. As others have said it must have something to do with the formatting or font. I haven't figured it out. If you do some research you will find 275 is the standard number used in publishing but it doesn't work out. Go figure.


----------



## dragontucker (Jul 18, 2014)

Sasha Clementine said:


> I have a 60,000-word book that shows as 175 pages. (?)


Wow. That is so low.


----------



## Sasha Clementine (Apr 7, 2016)

Gentleman Zombie said:


> This happens occasionally - I've never heard a satisfactory reason as to why. I would try uploading the file again - or comb through KB and look for tips on formatting etc..


I used Calibre to generate the kindle file. Is there a better option out there that I don't know of?


----------



## eswrite (Sep 12, 2014)

This won't affect KENP page count, but if you want to control the number of pages your eBook edition displays in its product page (some readers run off when they see low page counts), ensure your print edition's page count is what Amazon lists there. It might take contacting KDP support through the online form.


----------



## Sasha Clementine (Apr 7, 2016)

The KNEP count for my 60,000-word, 175-page book is 300 exactly. 

Is this more or less in line with other books of a similar length, or is that way off, too?

I don't care that it's imperfect, but I don't want to leave money on the table for a stupid reason like formatting.


----------



## JR. (Dec 10, 2014)

Sasha Clementine said:


> The KNEP count for my 60,000-word, 175-page book is 300 exactly.
> 
> Is this more or less in line with other books of a similar length, or is that way off, too?


It lines up with my 94-ish k book that is 305 pages and 478 KENPC. I think one is a bit over 300 words a page and the other is a bit under 200.


----------



## Dolphin (Aug 22, 2013)

As somebody else mentioned in a recent thread, one of the advantages of doing a Createspace paperback is that you can use that page count for your Kindle Edition. Gives you control over things, and takes the apparent randomness of Amazon's KENPC out of the equation. It's balderdash that we get the words/page can swing over 50% in one direction or the other.


----------



## Abalone (Jan 31, 2014)

It can be anywhere from 225 to 350. Line spacing and font size set by the reader will determine how many words appear on their "page" and is independent from how KENPC works.


----------

